# What "must haves" do you absolutely have to have when you camp?



## mammafox (Aug 20, 2009)

What "must haves" do you absolutely have to have when you camp?


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Well thats easy BEER :rotflmao1:

No seriously my coleman, small weber charcol bbq, coolers our washers game and of course the family :thumbup1:


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Here is my photogallery of "Must Haves".

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## ame8199 (Aug 26, 2009)

a fan, no matter the temp. I sleep with a fan and it drown out noises. I must have my fan (good thing I have a rechargeable one)


----------



## mammafox (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I came across a must have for my dog, a pop up crate made life so much easier. I did not have to worry if the this crate would puncture the tent or how to pack the metal crate, which was a bit of a pain. I also found really cool solar clamp lights for an umbrella, that I clamped onto my tent and they worked awesome.


----------



## wackyotter (Sep 18, 2009)

Camp chair. It makes hanging out by the campfire much more relaxing. I never go camping without my chair. Plus it has a drink holder!

The Wacky Otter
[email protected]


----------



## krazycamper (Oct 3, 2009)

*Camping Must Haves*

I was googl-ing for "camping must-haves" and came across this blog posting....seems like it is on the mark, looking forward to the other two parts....
The ACK Blog!: Camping and Kayaking - Part 1


----------



## howardjs522 (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's another site with a pretty extensive checklist:

camping checklist - camping list


----------



## adventure500 (Jan 14, 2010)

Probably a bit odd but I always make sure that I have my shewee


----------



## dholiday (Dec 10, 2009)

nice question, we can't bring evrything unless we can tow a house. LOL

I dont wanna be eating leaves for the whole trip. Should have quick cooking foods.
sun protection during the hot season


----------



## racegrrl7665 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Things I can't live without*

Definitely need sunscreen, as hubby has vitiligo and needs the protection. Bug spray, especially this summer. Music, a fan or two for the tent, and I won't go anywhere without at least one LED flashlight. They are so handy! I carry one in my purse and one in my car at all times!


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

? must haves?? hmmm.... capt. and coke, a female companion (now that I'm single again) Food, fun, and lots of good friends..... after all, memories are the one thing you take away from every camping trip


----------



## gracy (Sep 19, 2008)

A Camera


----------



## herefish101 (Jul 6, 2010)

howardjs522 said:


> Here's another site with a pretty extensive checklist:
> 
> camping checklist - camping list


 this list is nuts, you dont need over half that stuff, this list is fine if you can drive to your site, but if you have to pack your way in more than half that list has to go. I belive the topic was must haves, i dont know if they mean thing a person must have or if they mean the exta crap everyone wants to bring because they saw it used on tv. I go into the boundrywaters in northern minnesota quite a bit whatever you bring you have to haul it yourself(unless your a chick then i'll give you the light stuff)


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

All I really need is my family. Everything else is just luxury


----------



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

when we tent we must have rope and a tarp 

I use a 20 x 30 tarp raised high so the tent fits under and also I raise the lantern high to shine on a larger area  so it takes lots of rope


----------



## racecple (Feb 1, 2009)

Fishing pole and a shovel.Matches and a tarp.Hatchet and a folding reclining chair.But depends on how long you are out.LOL And how far you have to pack it all.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

my 357 pistole,my sleeping bag,and my wife to keep me worm at night,oh,and my beer.:smack-head:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Now those must-haves are pretty primitive. The 357 can be used for hunting game because you didn't mention bringing any food.

I also find it hard to believe you consider your wife a worm. That makes her kind of slimy and skinny. Maybe that's why you only need one sleeping bag.

But if you drink enough beer, who cares. Sounds like a memorable camping trip... :rotflmao1:

My must-haves for a trip are aka "10 Essentials". I won't bother to list them, since an internet search can find them easy enough. It sounds like what everyone has mentioned is actually things they like to bring AFTER the 10 essentials. And this can vary depending on backpacking, tailgating, group camping or RVing. But it all starts with the 10 Essentials.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 7, 2011)

adventure500 said:


> Probably a bit odd but I always make sure that I have my shewee



Hey, I was thinking about buying one, where did you get yours???? Do you like it? Any tips?


----------



## Mudd Creek (Mar 24, 2011)

I always take a fishing pole and a gun while camping


----------



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, there are "must-haves" to be able to even do the camping, like: a knife and way to start a fire, and there are "must-haves" for the personal enjoyment of the camping experience, like; a favorite camping chair to sit around the campfire in.

Daring to state the obvious, if you are a backpacking camper, your "must-haves" are probably going to be the essentials of the first category, - the knife and way to start a fire.

*the must-haves for me are the favorite camp chair and Folger's Coffee singles. Gotta have that good cup of evening coffee.*

regarding the checklists referenced, looks like they are intended to be complete for all circumstances, and most campers will not have or need everything on the list, but it's there to remind you if you do.

Now I'm not trying to be "spammy", but the following link is my own, so don't click it if you think it is inappropriate for me to put it here....

But ... there is a page full of different camping checklists for all aspects of a camp outing, including one for the "most forgotten or over-looked camping items", but the best part is you can download them free as MS Word docs that you can edit for your own style of camping, just delete what you don't use, or add what you do, and then just print one from your computer whenever you need it.

*Free Printable Camping Checklists*


Note to the mod: my apologies if this is a rule infraction, my intentions are good.

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Gus[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :GAW[/FONT]


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Gus, it's only spammy if you try to sell us your list. But the ads on your website are pushing it.

As for Mudd Creek. That's a good list. I can shoot the fish, then use the fishing pole to whack whoever tries to take 'em.

I like camping with family too. I have a cousin with buck teeth and he makes a good bottle opener. And we like having the littlest kids around cuz we can run faster than them if a hungry bear shows up.


----------



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

artmart said:


> Hey Gus, it's only spammy if you try to sell us your list. But the ads on your website are pushing it.
> 
> As for Mudd Creek. That's a good list. I can shoot the fish, then use the fishing pole to whack whoever tries to take 'em.
> 
> I like camping with family too. I have a cousin with buck teeth and he makes a good bottle opener. And we like having the littlest kids around cuz we can run faster than them if a hungry bear shows up.


@Artmart - thanks for the response. As for the site ads - made me go back and look for myself, I think my ad layouts are very moderate compared to many sites I visit, only three mods per page. But that's another topic...

You must be making the kids pack all the gear if you can outrun them.

Quick related story, I'll try to make it short;
I was bear hunting with my grandfather, I was 9-years old and carrying a rifle.

We were are a timber trail, at the treeline, near dusk. He was 4 or 5 paces ahead of me. He was also a dedicated practical joker.

Going into a turn on the trail, as he was about middle way in, and I was just entering the turn, he suddenly spun around and ran past me.

I wasn't really paying attention, but as he passed me he yelled "Bear!", and kept going. I looked up, into the turn and there was a big black bear! (not really, it was a lightning struck burnt tree trunk about 6 feet tall, but it sure looked like a bear then!) 

But given the conditions: near dusk, twisted tree growth like you see on any treeline, 9-year old imagination, and a grizzled mountain man-type grandfather running away yelling bear, and ...

My point is, I caught up to and passed him in what seemed like only three steps, and was another dozen strides gone when I realized he was stopped and doubled over laughing. 

So I can only guess the kids you outran were packing all the gear for you.

I'm really lucky to have those memories, every kid should be as lucky as I was when it came to grandfathers.



[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Gus[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :GAW[/FONT]


----------



## Judy Ann (Mar 3, 2011)

mammafox said:


> Well, I came across a must have for my dog, a pop up crate made life so much easier. I did not have to worry if the this crate would puncture the tent or how to pack the metal crate, which was a bit of a pain. I also found really cool solar clamp lights for an umbrella, that I clamped onto my tent and they worked awesome.


MY dog is with me all of the time when I camp. I have 2 screw in the ground stakes and slip her leash over them. One is by my chair and one by the tent door. I put a towel by the chair for her to lie on and I don't take a crate to put her in. I put rugs inside the tent and haven't had any problems with her causing damage to the tent when we are inside.

The solar lights sound interesting. What kind did you get?


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

my wife needs warm socks,warm sleeping bag,and the most important thing is toilet PAPER.
and her pistole,because we backcountry camp,and backcountry elk hunt,and she does not want a big kitty to make her his dinner.:thumbup1:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't forget to keep the TP in a ziplock. If it gets wet at all, it's worthless.


----------



## GlitterHiker (Mar 5, 2011)

My AAA card.

I got my car stuck in the sand the first weekend this year that camping opened at Cape Henlopen, Delaware. No one else was onsite. I had to call "Triple A" to get my car pulled out.


----------



## Judy Ann (Mar 3, 2011)

Ouch. Hope that doesn't happen to me beach camping this weekend and next week along the Outer Banks. AAA works in a pinch!


----------



## GlitterHiker (Mar 5, 2011)

@JudyAnn - have fun!! I was on the dunes, but not actually on the beach. I do want to try camping right on the beach sometime.


----------



## Judy Ann (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll be behind the dunes myself. A little less sand in the tent! There are places on the Outer Banks, NC where you can still camp on the beach. Let me know if you're interested and I'll post you some info.


----------



## GlitterHiker (Mar 5, 2011)

Judy Ann, Yes I'd be interested in your suggestions for on-the-beach camping.  I may be in the Carolinas in May and June.


----------



## Judy Ann (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi GlitterHiker, I'll send you a post when I get back in a couple of weeks. Cape Hatteras National Seashore has four camping areas on the Outer Banks and beach camping (occean side of the dunes) is not allowed there. I'll be traveling the entire route so I'll let you know what I find out!


----------



## jennyb (Mar 7, 2011)

Update: finally got my shewee, and I must say for us girls it's a must have item. Love mine, wish I had it 10 years ago. Awesome, awesome awesome!!!


----------



## GlitterHiker (Mar 5, 2011)

jennyb said:


> Update: finally got my shewee, and I must say for us girls it's a must have item. Love mine, wish I had it 10 years ago. Awesome, awesome awesome!!!


 I have a Freshette, from REI. I agree, it's a must !! It's made a huge difference for me; I never would've tried winter camping without it.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Actually so many women stay away from the outdoors because of perceived hygeine problems I am glad to read that women have solutions to enjoy the outdoors as much as the guys. When I'm hiking or backpacking around, it's great to see both genders enjoying mother nature. It also helps many of the guys to straighten up and act right - not me mind you, but there's some guys out there that really need reality checks.

Keep passing the word that the ewww factor is no longer an excuse for the ladies.


----------



## Judy Ann (Mar 3, 2011)

home | P-Mate USA

I like the disposable factor here!!!

Artsmart, there is a little more than meets the eye with women. Modesty has its virtues and I missed out on many years of fun because I didn't know about options. Too bad more men don't share about how the women in their families handle "women's issues."


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

my wife camps with me in back country,and in campgrounds,with no shower,it is just a matter of taking advantage of times when most people are not up,or where people are few,washing up in a tent is at times not easy but you can get clean,with a little bit of water and a baby wipe,and soap,my wife has even hunted with me the first few days of her monthly cycle,so i know it can be done,staying out in back country,or at a primitive campground can be a fun time for women as well as men.
my wife says you do have to give up a little bit of modesty,especially if you have to use the back end of a tree as a toilet.:smack-head:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Judy Ann, what I was getting at is that my wife never took the time to learn how to solve hygeine problems in the wild and now with the RV and most campgrounds we go to she doesn't want to or need to try anymore. I can't share any ideas because I don't really have any.

I applaud products and women who now share their ideas because it's women like you that are helping get the better gender in the same wonderous areas that was mostly tackled by men.

I am glad to see many more women in the wild enjoying Mother Nature and not as a pioneer woman relegated to taking care of the kids and doing all the work while the men are off "having all the fun". My last couple of outings to the Yosemite backcountry and the ratio was almost 50-50! That's fantastic progress.

Even I try and maintain modesty and privacy when the need arises. It's the considerate thing to live by.


----------



## GlitterHiker (Mar 5, 2011)

@artmart - how many women have you seen camping solo? I thought it was going to be rare, but almost every time I've been out this year, I've met another woman at the campsite also going solo.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

In 30 years of backpacking only 3 women soloists. The last one was last year and she was meeting her Dad after she had been up for about 3 days by herself. She was doing great, but when her dad finally got there he wasn't. He was not in great physical condition, but it was his idea to get up to meet her prior to her last day and even though she tried to talk him out of meeting her, she finally agreed. He got to camp, she set it up for him and he slept the whole time until they left the next day.

In backpacking over the recent years, I have encountered many groups of women of all ages backpacking or women as couples who backpacking with their significant other. But women solists backpackers are still rare in the backcountry.

As for Tent or RV camping, we've met quite a few soloists women and some men. My wife is always amazed they have the courage, the will power and the desire, but she has no desire to try it alone, since she has me along and I'm willing to take very good care of her. I am willing to do this otherwise I don't get to go out there.

We are both over 50 and still enjoy tent camping, but recently we've gone to Truck bed tent camping so she isn't on the ground any more no matter what we do - she developed that desire after many nights in the comfort of the RV. No more waking up and standing up on the ground - she wants flooring of some kind.


----------



## GlitterHiker (Mar 5, 2011)

@Artmart - thanks for the insight!


----------



## Tam631 (Apr 14, 2011)

howardjs522 said:


> Here's another site with a pretty extensive checklist:
> 
> camping checklist - camping list


 
I'd need MORE then this for 2 wks we camp... but then again it is a church camp meeting.


----------



## Merlin (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all
For me it must be a big,warm,breathable sleeping bag.
Regards
Rex.:thumbup1:


----------



## Merlin (Apr 14, 2011)

And when it comes to tables, the one's we use have all got adjustable legs We very rarely find a flat pitch,and I really hate a wobbly table,:sad:
Regards
Rex.:thumbup1:


----------



## bombfire (May 8, 2011)

Beer.:thumbup1:


----------



## GlitterHiker (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a new item that is now a "Must Have" - a weather alert radio.

A few weekends ago, when I was tent/car camping, some rain showers had gone by and it was a perfectly delightful early spring evening. I just happened to check my Blackberry before turning in for the night -- There was a tornado warning for the area I was in, which is really rare for our region. I gathered up a few things and spent two hours sheltered in the bathhouse. No tornado thankfully; but several severe thunderstorms. Tornadoes did touch down about 10 miles away.

All I could think was what could've happened if I hadn't checked the weather, and/or if a tornado had come through while I was so unaware. So I'm buying one of those radios that you can program to sound an alert for NOAA warnings in your county.


----------



## oldawg65 (May 11, 2011)

MMM...how about food, drinkable water, and a small shovel??


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

oldawg65 said:


> MMM...how about food, drinkable water, and a small shovel??


And some sort of waterproof poncho/blanket....


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

You all are forgetting about the 10 essentials. These are the must-haves, the other things are just preferences or things people have become dependent on that can impact where you go.

Beer, small shovel, a gun are high preferences that others have talked themselves into Must-haves, but they really aren't. There are alternatives to beer, a shovel is rarely needed and certainly so is a gun which aren't allowed in many places.

Water, rain gear, food and water are on the essentials (must-have) list. There are other must-have essentials but they are listed in plenty other topics.

The 10 essentials are welcome EVERYWHERE (except maybe fire-starters in some locations). What others have posted here as must-haves are not allowed everywhere therefore you will limit yourself where you go if you must insist on that item. It's fun to read what others must have with them, but consider then strong preferences and fun to read. There is no question what is essential for all trips, then what's essential for some specific trips, what things that can improve a trip, then preferences we ironically call our must-haves.


----------



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

my gun!!! My family,food,water and gear is a given.


----------



## royal (Oct 21, 2011)

okkkk u had me laughing!!!!! but u are right....


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

A campsite?


----------



## AlexW52 (Oct 22, 2011)

bombfire said:


> Beer.:thumbup1:


DEFINITELY!! haha


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Hmm? Well, for this I will assume: Base camping, not backpacking. 

Tent
Groundcover for tent. 
Thermarest pad. 
Sleeping bag
Small cooler for cold food. 
Drybox for dry food. 
Canteens or hydration backpack for water in case of hiking. 
Some kind of firestarter (if no burn ban)
Firewood (if no burn ban)**
Cooking stove (only needed if burnban in effect)
Light sources - Lantern of some type, small flashlight or headlamp. 
Chair, unless I plan on sitting on cooler. 
Skewers to cook over campfire, cooking pans and gear if bringing camp stove. 
Extra clothes. 
Towel (can wrap clothes in it and make pillow)
Tarp 
550 cord - at least 50 feet
Knife (folding)
Recent addition: Hammock

OK that pretty much sums up my basic camping list. Notice, most of everything there I could fit in or strap to a backback. 

When I am motorcycle camping, that is pretty much all I bring. 
If I am driving the truck, I can put more stuff in and usually do. 
If I am backpacking, other things are needed then (backpack, toilet paper, MRE's, orienteering gear, lightweight versions of the other things, special foods, etc)

** only when car/truck camping


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Try to get all that stuff into a Miata! ... so how are you able to get all that stuff onto a motorcycle?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

artmart said:


> Try to get all that stuff into a Miata! ... so how are you able to get all that stuff onto a motorcycle?


You really would be surprised how much stuff I can pack on a motorcycle. Last time I went camping with my Ex, I even brought along a couple of camp chairs.

You just have to know how to pack efficiently.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

You must be referring to an overnight trip on a motorcycle. If I go camping it's rarely just for a weekend and stores may or may not be close but I don't like to waste time visiting stores so I can't see carrying more than one days worth of firewood, a cooler with food and ice, the drybox. Everything else better be microsized, like the stove, its fuel, the chairs, tent, etc.

I have seen bikers who have a small trailer and I could see this. But just a motorcycle and a passenger and maybe that passsenger wearing a large backpack (she better be very understanding) you can only be so good at packing and I've been told I'm one of the best at packing. Admittedly I am really good at it - I've often had to "show" off this talent when people get frustrated packing 10 lbs of potatoes in a 5 lb bag.

Everyone - pay attention to what's available. While it's nice to bring a behemoth three burner cast iron stove and the 20# bottles to fire it up, everything should fit into whatever your transportation is providing. Plus all things weigh something and you don't want to turn your ride into an overweight hazard on the road trying to get to where you're going. There still has to be some sense AND SIZE in the "must haves" you bring along.

Shadow, I'm sure you know what I'm getting at. Many of your posts have been spot on and you are providing more answers that questions which means you are quite an experienced camper, but there are many here who are true newbies.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

My buddy, who lent me his experience about camping as well as some of the gear I used in my last trip, was a motorcycle rider and was going on a camping trip to Sturgis ND from Hendersonville NC on a Honda Goldwing. He was pulling a trailer in which he put all his camping gear. The trailer was pretty big to haul all he needed. Unfortunately he never completed his trip as he had a pretty serious accident on his first day out (apparently a rear tire blew up). He recovered, but no longer rides his bikes. 
Anyway, I just mentioned this because of the discussion about what to take on a camping trip, particularly on a motorcycle. I don't think it's very easy to go camping on a bike for any length of time without some kind of trailer to haul the gear or to be a really minimalist type who does not mind what others would consider utter discomfort


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

artmart said:


> Shadow, I'm sure you know what I'm getting at. Many of your posts have been spot on and you are providing more answers that questions which means you are quite an experienced camper, but there are many here who are true newbies.


Well, yeah, not everyone is me, but my answers in this thread have been in answer to the question what are YOUR (meaning the reader) "must haves". I answered correctly on my own experience. 
In my case, if I camp on my bike, it's usually a two night max trip to a campground that usually stocks things like extra firewood, food etc. 

As far as newbies go, the best teacher is experience. It's good to read up on forums, magazines, books, etc to get a good start but EVERYONE the first few times they went camping have had one of those "I really need a _____ right now" moments, whether it's extra batteries, or a spork. Those things will be added to their "must have" list for the next campout. 

I am a bit of a minimalist and my packing style reflects that,but yeah, the case of camping on my bike with a passenger, I had a big external frame backpack strapped on the luggage rack, saddlebags, gas tank bag, fork bags, with the chairs strapped to the top of the saddlebags.. Food was pretty minimal too. Some jerky, a pack of hotdogs, some marshmallows, bunch of granola bars jammed in various pockets so I didn't need a dedicated drybox. On my ex's insistance I broke down and went and bought a little styro cooler to hold a six pack of beer. Powdered pre-mixed koolade was fine with me, but she wanted beer. 

Anyway, for more than two days camping, I would need a trailer or have to dump the passenger and throw a duffle bag over the backseat to accommodate the extra gear I would need for a week.


----------



## royal (Oct 21, 2011)

*great list*

that is a great list especially for first timers!!!! i carry a few more things but
i have a wife that comes wth meee soo i require more but a great list to go by!!!!:icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

What other things do you carry? This topic is about more than just the essentials. The booze, guns, and family have been covered, and the type of camping sure does make a difference what's being brought. Feel free to post the details. In another topic, even marshmallow shooters have made the list.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

artmart said:


> ......The booze, guns, and family .....


That sounds kinda scary 


Happy halloween!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Shadow said:


> artmart said:
> 
> 
> > Try to get all that stuff into a Miata! ... so how are you able to get all that stuff onto a motorcycle?
> ...


When I get the carburetor back on the bike, I'll lay all that stuff out, then pack it on the bike and post a picture for you.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, I just went by the shop and looked at a Miata's trunk... I can easily put in my tent, pad and sleeping bag in the trunk with room to spare! There is room in there for several other items as well. I I have not even begun to use the passenger's side..


----------



## abmac (Nov 1, 2011)

The first thing I grab is my Coleman lantern. I grew up with them and when the sun goes down it is oftern quite dark out under those stars.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

abmac said:


> The first thing I grab is my Coleman lantern. I grew up with them and when the sun goes down it is oftern quite dark out under those stars.


I just stumbled along until my eyes got used top the starlight. The moonlight was so bright when I camped in TX, OK, AZ and NM that I thought there were street lights out there!
I did carry a little but very powerful tactical flashlight but it was pretty inconvenient trying to hold it while using both hands for whatever... I did wish I had some sort of lantern.. This time I need a very small lantern to fit in the Miata's trunk. I'll have to pick one up in Tacoma or Seattle..


----------



## abmac (Nov 1, 2011)

*Camping With A Coleman lantern*

You were very brave to go anywhere outside the city limits without a lantern.
Luck for you the moonlight was so bright. that is not always the case and I have to see what is around me


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Yup some kind of light is a must have. It's on the 10 essentials list (as a flashlight). The smaller the better and if required, don't forget extra batteries.

btw - that's a nice size for that Miata trunk. It looks like there's way more room than I thought.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

silverz51 said:


> I did carry a little but very powerful tactical flashlight but it was pretty inconvenient trying to hold it while using both hands for whatever... I did wish I had some sort of lantern.. This time I need a very small lantern to fit in the Miata's trunk. I'll have to pick one up in Tacoma or Seattle..


Yeah, I have a Streamlight Ultrastinger I bought for work.









I keep this in my truck all the time, so I don't count it as "camping equipment", same as the Q-beam spotlight I have behind the seat. I only break those out when I need a LOT of focused light. Otherwise, little LED flashlights and such do the job just fine. For night-time lighting, I am considering going to all RED LED lighting, since that doesn't screw up my natural night vision.

Here is a little lantern I actually found that someone had forgotten at a park. 







I saw them on the shelf at Wal-mart I think for under $10. It has white LEDs with a low and high setting, and a flashing red LED setting that is good for inside the tent. Weighs very little. I think it will be one of the things I take with me when I got backpacking.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

I found these at Costco in packs of 3 with batteries for $19



















I love that little lantern though... I gotta get one for my next big trip coming up


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, what kind of rocket does that Streamlight Ultrastinger shoot? That's not a flashlight, that's a rocker launcher, related to a Stinger missile launcher, hence the name similarity. This must really lower the cargo capacity of your vehicle!


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

My flashlight has a pretty powerful beam of light. The unit is only about 4" long. The problem is that I have to be careful where it's pointed or I could really annoy other campers.... Also the beam is too focused so it's useless as a lantern. It's pretty good for a tactical light though, with the picatini mount if works pretty good with my Glock 17.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

artmart said:


> Wow, what kind of rocket does that Streamlight Ultrastinger shoot? That's not a flashlight, that's a rocker launcher, related to a Stinger missile launcher, hence the name similarity. This must really lower the cargo capacity of your vehicle!


It's not a huge flashlight really. The handle part is about as big around as a roll of nickels. It's as bright as a car headlight though in a very tight pattern. I can light up things a block away with it.. It's designed for law enforcement use. It takes up about as much room as a medium sized MAGLITE but half the weight. 
Here is a pic of it next to a couple maglites.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Ah, a second look shows that it's not as large as I imagined (look at the AC adapter, doh). It's just that the design reminded me of one of the original rocket propelled weapons from WWII called a Panzershrek. Looks just like it but just needs a sight and trigger.

In a campground I don't need a lot of light so I don't look for anything too wieldy and needing a lot of batteries to carry around. In fact, around the camping table, I use a propane lantern on the top of a pole that then attaches to the propane bottle and this pretty much sits in place. For walking around I wear a hands-free headlamp. I have heard that the larger "torches" like the big Maglights also make a great weapon if necessary, but I've never had that need.

It's good to have a variety, eh Shadow?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

artmart said:


> Ah, a second look shows that it's not as large as I imagined (look at the AC adapter, doh). It's just that the design reminded me of one of the original rocket propelled weapons from WWII called a Panzershrek. Looks just like it but just needs a sight and trigger.
> 
> In a campground I don't need a lot of light so I don't look for anything too wieldy and needing a lot of batteries to carry around. In fact, around the camping table, I use a propane lantern on the top of a pole that then attaches to the propane bottle and this pretty much sits in place. For walking around I wear a hands-free headlamp. I have heard that the larger "torches" like the big Maglights also make a great weapon if necessary, but I've never had that need.
> 
> It's good to have a variety, eh Shadow?


Well, i have plenty of various light sources I can produce, propane lantern, LED lantern, various pocket sized flashlights, my streamlight, and a Q-beam on the truck. Usually don't need much light after the sun sets. usually the lantern on just enough to keep the raccoons out of the camp until I go to bed. If something uneventful happens, i have plenty of light sources to deal with the situation.


----------



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

A good camp chair and coffee. One of my greatest camping pleasure is the evenings around the campfire. A good cup of coffee and a comfortable chair make it more enjoyable.


*Gus*
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :Camping with Gus


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

i will throw this in the mix,if you need a light,try a head lamp,small,bright,battries last a long time in most brands you buy,and they are small,not heavy,and your hands are allway free to pull your pistole if the big kitty gets hungry,or you need your hand to carry your open can of BEER.:thumbup1:


----------



## FamilyCamper (Apr 6, 2012)

your life's are too complicated. It's easy for me - just the wife - she takes care of the list... If she doesn't pack it, it's not needed...


----------



## jennyb (Mar 7, 2011)

FamilyCamper said:


> your life's are too complicated. It's easy for me - just the wife - she takes care of the list... If she doesn't pack it, it's not needed...


Not helpful.:smack-head:


----------



## FamilyCamper (Apr 6, 2012)

jennyb said:


> Not helpful.:smack-head:


I believe that's why most guys recommend a TT that is 80% of the maximum TV gross vehicle weight - lol...


----------



## Sueannkb (Apr 9, 2012)

Binoculars...love to take walks and look at the wildlife before they all see me and run...Lol But I guess it's not a real need but a want. I do always remember matches and would say it's my must have.


----------



## blue (Mar 21, 2012)

shelter from the elements, food, but the most important is knowledge! with the right knowledge you can take care of the first two.

oh one more a good attitude!

I don't backpack but would like to try some day. I am on a scooter now but even when I had a car having to much with us sometimes made it less enjoyable at least for me as it seems my family always ran off and had fun while I did all the work.


----------



## BobTheCamper (Aug 7, 2020)

If you're looking for a complete camping checklist (has the essentials and car camping ideas) check out this one from SmartCamper. I find it really useful and up-to-date.


----------

